# Alutech Fanes V3 Lieferverzögerung



## Kachd (18. Juni 2012)

Moin,

um die Telefone/Mailkonten bei Alutech zu entlasten hier eine aktuelle Antwort vom Jürgen auf die aktuellen Lieferzeiten der Fanes Version 3:

[FONT="]Hi,[/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Wir  bekommen die rahmenlieferung stark verspätet so das alle auch älteren  bestellungen für das 2013er modell davon betroffen sind, wir haben  bisher noch keine  rahmenlieferungen erhalten. Es gab immer wieder verzögerungen bei einem  rohrhersteller. Die rahmen werden nun am 26.6. erst fertig und gehen  dann per seefracht zu uns. Eine erste auslieferung ist somit nicht vor  mitte august möglich da die rahmen ja auch noch  beschichtet werden müssen. Ab mitte august haben wir wieder unser lager  ordentlich gefülltsorry ich würde auch lieber gestern als morgen  ausliefern können, an uns liegt es nicht.[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Dank derjü[/FONT]


damnit!!

Viele Grüße
Kachd


----------



## Dschiehses (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, so eine Mail hab ich heute auch bekommen, Mitte August ist es nun also. -.-

Ich bin echt n bisschen enttäuscht, klar, Jü kann da nichts für usw., aber ich hatte ich quasi drauf gefreut, das Ding jetzt die nächsten Tage zu bekommen, gerade weil ich auch kein vergleichbares Bike habe und quasi nicht wirklich fahren kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana Joe (18. Juni 2012)

Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ich hoffe nur da ich die gebürstete variante genommen habe evtl. schneller ans bike komme .


----------



## p-p (18. Juni 2012)

@dschiehses
Hattest du nachgefragt oder die Mail einfach so bekommen?

Echt sch.. gelaufen!  Aber jetzt wart ich eh scho 3 Monate, dann machens die 2 mehr auch nimmer fett! Exklusives zu nem guten Preis braucht halt Weile. Dafür is die Betreuung durch jü absolut Top.


----------



## Dschiehses (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte letzte Woche eine Mail geschrieben.

Ich war heute sogar so verzweifelt, dass ich beim örtlichen Specialized-Händler war und gefragt hab, ob's noch Enduros gibt... Aber seine Aussage war, das "gröbste" was es europaweit noch in meiner Größe (L) gibt, wär n Stumpi Evo, und davon wohl auch nur noch 10 Stück...

Also - warten.


----------



## Landus (18. Juni 2012)

Ich fass es einfach nicht Wieso bekommt das niemand auf die Reihe nen realistischen Liefertermin zu setzen? Wenn ich noch nicht weis, wann die Rahmen überhaupt kommen kann ich doch nicht einfach mal aus Spaß nen Fantasie-Liefertermin setzen. Ursprünglich war es der 20.6. jetzt sind zu diesem Datum noch nicht mal die Rahmen da. 

Einerseits kann ich schon verstehen, dass Alutech selbst nix dafür kann, andererseits find ich es dann aber auch sehr dämlich einfach einen Liefertermin zu setzen, der von vorn herein nicht gehalten werden kann, nur um vielleicht potentielle Kunden zu locken. Binn sehr enttäuscht, wenn man heutzutage ein Bike zur rechten Zeit haben will muss man es sich anscheinend selbst schweißen


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juni 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Ich fass es einfach nicht Wieso bekommt das niemand auf die Reihe nen realistischen Liefertermin zu setzen? Wenn ich noch nicht weis, wann die Rahmen überhaupt kommen kann ich doch nicht einfach mal aus Spaß nen Fantasie-Liefertermin setzen. Ursprünglich war es der 20.6. jetzt sind zu diesem Datum noch nicht mal die Rahmen da.
> 
> Einerseits kann ich schon verstehen, dass Alutech selbst nix dafür kann, andererseits find ich es dann aber auch sehr dämlich einfach einen Liefertermin zu setzen, der von vorn herein nicht gehalten werden kann, nur um vielleicht potentielle Kunden zu locken. Binn sehr enttäuscht, wenn man heutzutage ein Bike zur rechten Zeit haben will muss man es sich anscheinend selbst schweißen


Na ja, so wie ich das sehe gab es mit dem Rohrlieferanten einen Liefertermin, auf dessen Basis wohl der 20.06.2012 herauskam.
Wenn jetzt der Zulieferer seinen Termin platzen lässt, sind natürlich alle Folgetermine auch im A......
Um das zu verhindern müssten die Rahmen erst ohne (unsere) Bestellungen vorgefertigt werden und bei Alutech auf Lager gelegt werden. Wenn dann hier der Forcast nicht stimmt  und die Teile nicht verkauft werden kann Jü seinen Laden zusperren.
Das warten ist zwar Kacke aber gehört halt heute leider überall dazu.
Das einzige was echt schade ist, das solche Probleme nicht offen kommuniziert werden und man sich im Internet mühsam die Infos suchen muß.

Gruß aus dem Wartezimmer
Bernd


----------



## Chricky86 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich Find die warterei natürlich auch nicht prickelnd aber kann man nix machen. Hab in willingen kurz mit Jü gesprochen und er hat sich auch direkt entschuldigt. Ist er halt auch machtlos gegen. Außerdem: auf ein neues Auto zb wartet man noch deutlich . Ich hoffe einfach das ich im August mein neues bike habe und den Rest der Saison noch ausgiebig nutzen kann. Bis dahin muss mein hardtail halt noch weiter ran


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Juni 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Ich fass es einfach nicht Wieso bekommt das niemand auf die Reihe nen realistischen Liefertermin zu setzen? Wenn ich noch nicht weis, wann die Rahmen überhaupt kommen kann ich doch nicht einfach mal aus Spaß nen Fantasie-Liefertermin setzen. Ursprünglich war es der 20.6. jetzt sind zu diesem Datum noch nicht mal die Rahmen da.
> 
> Einerseits kann ich schon verstehen, dass Alutech selbst nix dafür kann, andererseits find ich es dann aber auch sehr dämlich einfach einen Liefertermin zu setzen, der von vorn herein nicht gehalten werden kann, nur um vielleicht potentielle Kunden zu locken. Binn sehr enttäuscht, wenn man heutzutage ein Bike zur rechten Zeit haben will muss man es sich anscheinend selbst schweißen



Egal wie man es macht, es ist falsch. Da wo der Jü keine annähernde Aussage trifft wann geliefert wird, motzen die Leute darüber, daß man das Bike gar nicht erst zur diskussion stellen soll wenn man es nicht weiß.


----------



## flight78 (19. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

das ist doppelt bitter kein Bike und den Urlaub mit Bike geplant, da kann ich jeden Unmut verstehen ........... die Asiaten machen was sie wollen 

Auch wenn der August vielleicht erst mal gelaufen ist für Dich, so wird es ab ende August sehr schön mit der Fanes durch den langsam beginnenden Herbst zu Biken ......... man schwitzt auch nicht mehr so viel beim Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

